# Can't get test results from doctor



## debodun (Jul 29, 2016)

I had an abdominal CT scan done on Monday - the one that the script "got lost" (https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/23368-Doctor-never-sent-script-for-test). It is now Friday and the doctor's office still hasn't contacted me with the results. The facility that did the scan said the doctor would have the results in 2 or 3 days. I tried using the doctor's "patient portal" and calling the office, but I haven't been contacted yet. With my paranoid personality, it make me wonder if there something they don't want to tell me.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay, the doctor's office just called - three and a half hours after I called them. They said everything was normal except it looked like I had "fatty liver". I read about it on the Web and it said that the most likely cause was alcohol consumption - not MY cause, I can attest. There is also non-alcoholic fatty liver. Looks like I'm headed for a low-fat diet.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 29, 2016)

debodun said:


> I had an abdominal CT scan done on Monday - the one that the script "got lost" (https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/23368-Doctor-never-sent-script-for-test). It is now Friday and the doctor's office still hasn't contacted me with the results. The facility that did the scan said the doctor would have the results in 2 or 3 days. I tried using the doctor's "patient portal" and calling the office, but I haven't been contacted yet. With my paranoid personality, it make me wonder if there something they don't want to tell me.



I'd give it week before getting concerned.  I get an annual MRI, and I've received a call from the doctor in as little as 2 days, and as long as a week.  Generally, if there is anything to be concerned about, the doctors will respond quickly, so not hearing anything yet is probably a good sign.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 26, 2018)

the doctors do the same thing to me --i have a blockage in both legs i go every 6 months and lay on a hard table for 1 hour while they do this test and he says nothing has changed. he never notifies my pc dr. --i asked for a print out and he said he would get me one so i can see what is going on --the girl at check out said they dont do that --why did he tell me that--when i had my surgery 6 years ago they gave me one


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 27, 2018)

Hubby just had a CT, results weren’t released for a week, the day we had a follow up appointment to discuss the results.   Doc admitted that she didn’t release them so as not to upset us because they were so bad.    I get why she did that, but still bothers me.


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Hubby just had a CT, results weren’t released for a week, the day we had a follow up appointment to discuss the results.   Doc admitted that she didn’t release them so as not to upset us because they were so bad.    I get why she did that, but still bothers me.




I know, you're going to have to be told at some point. Hope you can get help with your health issues!


----------



## Victor (Jan 27, 2018)

I have the same thing. No worry, its small. I am supposed to be on a low fat diet----it is VERY hard to maintain!
Its not alcohol related


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 27, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Hubby just had a CT, results weren’t released for a week, the day we had a follow up appointment to discuss the results.   Doc admitted that she didn’t release them so as not to upset us because they were so bad.    I get why she did that, but still bothers me.



I can understand that, but she was right to want to tell you in person so she could explain. If you had been given the results, wouldn't you have been totally freaked until she talked to you?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 27, 2018)

My health plan has a "MyChart" portal and all test results are posted to that as soon as they are received.  It's both a blessing and a curse, because sometimes people worry about something utterly inconsequential in a result.   I like it, though.  Last week I had routine blood work drawn one morning and the results were on MyChart that same afternoon.  I was amazed it was that fast.


----------



## Mike (Jan 28, 2018)

The 2 Hospitals that I attend occasionally, are both
instructed that any correspondence with my own
Doctor is copied to me, it works every time, which
is a good thing because last year something went
wrong and they started sending sending the letters
to a Doctor whose surgery I had left 10 or 12 years
ago, so I gave my doctor a copy of the them.

Mike.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 28, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I can understand that, but she was right to want to tell you in person so she could explain. If you had been given the results, wouldn't you have been totally freaked until she talked to you?



Na, we knew the outcome anyway.    I know she meant well, why have electronic medical records and then hold back the info on them?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> My health plan has a "MyChart" portal and all test results are posted to that as soon as they are received.  It's both a blessing and a curse, because sometimes people worry about something utterly inconsequential in a result.   I like it, though.  Last week I had routine blood work drawn one morning and the results were on MyChart that same afternoon.  I was amazed it was that fast.



Same here.   I'm also happy that my doctor will discuss test results on the phone and not require me to make an office visit to be told that my A1C is normal and that I have high cholesterol yet again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2018)

I had a sonogram done and a week later I had to call my doctor for the results!!


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2018)

When my father was in the hospital, my mother demanded to see his medical records. The doctor at first refused and said there was no need for her to have them. She brought up the Freedom of Information Act. He then let her glance at the chart for about 3 milliseconds, then slapped it shut.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 28, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Na, we knew the outcome anyway.    I know she meant well, why have electronic medical records and then hold back the info on them?



Would you have called her as soon as you saw those scan results? I know I would.

Could you already tell the chemo was unsuccessful before he got the scan?

I know this is a hard time for you.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 29, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Would you have called her as soon as you saw those scan results? I know I would.
> 
> Could you already tell the chemo was unsuccessful before he got the scan?
> 
> I know this is a hard time for you.



Na, wouldn’t of called, it is what it is.   We knew it was bad, hubby could feel the growth of the tumor.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 29, 2018)

Ouch, that is bad.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 29, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Same here.   I'm also happy that my doctor will discuss test results on the phone and not require me to make an office visit to be told that my A1C is normal and that I have high cholesterol yet again.



When times are tight and medical practices need the $$$, they routinely will have patients come into the office to discuss any results.   Working in health care as long as I did, pretty much saw it all.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 29, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> When times are tight and medical practices need the $$$, they routinely will have patients come into the office to discuss any results.   Working in health care as long as I did, pretty much saw it all.



Yeah, that's how my last doctor was... a real money grubber.   I had to have an office visit for everything, even to hear that my test results are "fine."  He would not renew any prescription, even blood pressure meds, unless I went into his office quarterly and had blood work, too.  (Then I'd have to go back to hear the results... gah.)   He was a jerk on many levels so I found a new doctor a year or so ago and I absolutely LOVE her.    I go for one checkup a year and I can email her anytime; she responds within a couple of hours.   

In December I got shingles and the rash appeared on a Saturday afternoon, so I went to one of those urgent care places.  The doc there diagnosed and sent me home with 2 prescriptions to start the anti-viral right away.   

On the following Monday I emailed my doctor to ask if she agreed with the treatment and sent her a picture of the blistering rash.   She did agree with the meds but not the dosage, so she called in different dosages and said there was no need for me to go in unless things got worse.   She's fantastic.


----------

